
Before you manage others, make sure you know how to manage yourself - benoite
https://www.bettermanager.us/four-pillars-better-management-1-self/
======
hawktheslayer
I recently completed a leadership program at my corporation and they had a
similar first pillar of knowing thyself. This always makes me think of the
prevalence of _Mirror Bosses_ at the end of video games. The greatest enemy to
concur is one's self.

[http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/MirrorBoss](http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/MirrorBoss)

------
bmpafa
This is the same taxonomy they taught in my college (a military academy).
Freshmen learned to lead (what we called 'manage') themselves,sophomores to
lead 1-2 freshmen, juniors small teams,and seniors organizations (100+
students).

In hindsight, I can't imagine a better way to build one's self into a leader.

